# NE Texas Rookie



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. There are many books out there. First Lessons in Beekeeping (Dadant), The Beekeepers Handbook (Sammataro & Avitabile), Honeybee Democracy (Seeley) just to name a few.


----------



## Ed_Bryant (May 5, 2016)

Thank you, John. 

Looks like Abe Books is going to get some more of my money. 

Ed


----------



## Wandering Man (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

Ed, there is one book that in my opinion all beekeepers should have and that is _The Hive and the Honey Bee_. You can buy it at Dadant https://www.dadant.com/catalog/m0001092-hive-and-the-honeybee-d-s-pub

It's actually several books/articles combined into one large book. You can scan the book at first to develop a reading plan and then read at least one of those sections in a sitting. But don't take up too much time because there are a lot of other books to read too that are good. Reading books by Doolittle, the first used grafting in the rearing of queens, and _Honey Farming_ by Manley..........and a long list of others as you learn the general subjects from _The Hive and the Honey_ and decide to explore them in more detail by reading books that are more focused on the subjects. 

Ultimately thought, I think the best pages are the 10 pages you'll find in your Langstroth deep covered with honeybees, pollen, nectar/honey, wax, pests/sickness, and some still........just plain ole sheets of foundation in a well built frame that may be in the process of being developed by the bees.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Check out Michael Bush's web site. It has everything his books have and it's free.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ed!


----------

